# Hedgie Sleeping in Poo??



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i haven't been on here in a while (been pretty busy) but I've got some questions about Magnum. A while back I started using potty pads (like the kind you use to train dogs) to line the cage along with his regular fleece. I did this because I noticed he was getting sores on his legs and after I switched they went away. He's been doing pretty good but recently I noticed that he's started going potty in one specific spot (which isn't unusual) but then he sleeps in that spot!! He gets dirty much faster and I have to bath him every week. I was just wondering If there's a reason he's doing this and what I can do to help him. Also is there a better and less wasteful way to keep his cage cleaner without inducing the sores? Also he used to really enjoy bathtime and would really relax but recently he is even grumpy during bathtime. Thoughts?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The fleece liners shouldn't cause any kinds of reactions. Are you using a fragrance-free detergent on them? That's what could be bothering them. 

Also, puppy potty pads have chemicals in them to attract puppies to do their business on them and can irritate a hog's system. They can also cause some problems if they dig through it... I've witnessed it. It's hard to get them unstuck from the inside of a puppy pad if they get stuck.


----------



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes I use a fragrance free detergent that is supposed to be designed for sensitive skin. So far I haven't had any trouble with the potty pads and I've actually been using the kind for people (like bed pads) but if those are harmful I will stop using them. The only problem is I don't think my fleece liners are absorbent enough and he tends to bury himself underneath them. Also, what do I do about him sleeping in his poo? Is this normal?


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

My Milo has been doing that lately. I typically will put in a snuggle sack in his cage because he used his house to escape so I had to take that out. He will poop inside the snuggle sack then sleep in it. It's gross. I picked him up last night and he smelled just awful. I'm going to have to bath him tonight if I want to handle him. He's quilling really badly right now and he's a hot mess. LOL


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

How old is the hog?


----------



## MarleyThatFlow (Nov 5, 2011)

Magnum is about 3.5 years old and is more of a shy hog. I've had him for 1.5 years now I think. And lol I know how you feel. Magnum can be a dirty little hedgie


----------

